# Emission Control System



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi All, today I decided to take my Peugeot Boxer motor home 2009 out for an outing (last time was about three weeks ago) and it took ages for it to start up. After travelling a few miles I noticed that the Emission Control System light was on (if it was on from the start up I dont know) Anyway I decided to take it to a main dealers not far away to get some idea of the problem, They wouldnt even send anyone outside to have a look!
So reluctently I booked it in for this coming tuesday.So as the guy at the desk said it would be ok to drive we had a run out up into derbyshire.
Sometime during the trip the light decided to go off,and has been ok since.
Even when it stayed on the engine ran ok, Any ideas????


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Dont know however I think the dealer shoulf be able to read the stored fault codes off the ECU


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Emission Control*

Hi Shezza,

Seems a similar thing happened to me last week on my new VX Antara diesel.

This had done only 1600+ miles and when stopping at Asda then Tesco, when switching off, it seemed like a fan ran for a couple of seconds accompanied by a slight burning smell.

Looked under the bonnet and nothing untoward.

Heading for home, a light came on - heating coil - but as was passing VX garage, pulled in and showed one of the mechanics who had no idea.

Spoke to receptionist to book in for check and she asked a couple of questions - confirming the light and slight smell of burning before announcing the emission control had a particle filter system which cleans itself as required.

Solution was to drive above 30mph for about 10 or 15 miles and sure enough the light extinguished.

As the receptionist was speaking to me, I realised I had read this in the manual but was surprised it happened at such a low mileage.

Perhaps your vehicle has a similar system - I think they are all going this way nowadays.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Emmisions*

I think it would pay to give your vans a "bit of stick" every now and then to clear out your exhaust systems.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hubby's Avensis did same thing some 8,000 miles ago. Lost power and taken to Toyota on low loader. Reset and been fine ever since - no charge! RAC man told of a 4wheel BMW which was low loaded back from Fance only to be driven into workshop with no light on and evidently stayed off.
So don't imagine the worse. Seems like could be something or something worse!


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

We have Vauxhall Combo's/Corsavans etc at work, they have a common 'fault' that is due to them being used for almost exclusively town and city driving. The particulate filter can't get hot enough to clean itself so you get warning lights. Same advice as was given to exmusso. Obviosuly this is Vauxhall but could be a similar system in your van.

The solution is to give it a 10-15 minute hard drive, which really just means take it out and blow away the cobwebs on the dual carriageway


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Like I said give them a bit of stick every now and then :!:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Had the same with my SLK this week, light came on and the engine lost power, basicly the systems put the engine in limp home mode, once the garage had cleared the log file in the ECU, all was well, Oh the joys of all this electronic gubbings under the bonnet.


----------



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. Do you think this could have been the reason for it not starting up until about a dozen goes, Because as I say I didn't notice if the light was on or off at the time of starting up. and as I say even when I noticed it being on I must have gone about 50 miles with no noticeable change to the running of the engine,just the light on?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be that due to hard starting a build up of unburnt fuel sent an erroneous message to the ECU. 

As its still on warranty no harm in letting the dealer take a look. If it was out of warranty then I would bother if the light has gone out and stayed out.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

if it takes a long time to start it it could be due to glow plugs and the light could have followed on from there as said alot of fuel being pump into the system was there a lot of smoke when starting as this normally points to glow plugs not working properly


----------

